# No menu on Vizio m550nv



## therealtito (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello, I recently got a Vizio M550NV that had been sitting in a warehouse. The Vizio symbol blinks when it's first plugged in but stops after a bit. At that point I can turn it on. It didn't come with a remote so I've tried two universal remotes with it. A cheap RCA 3 device remote and an $80 Harmony 650. I have the same problem with both remotes. When I try to access the menu, the tv stops responding to all commands weather it's with the remote or the button on the side. I have to unplug the tv and start over every time. Due to this, I can't change settings on the tv. If I push the power button on the side, a "quick menu" appears but that doesn't get me into the settings. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Kefali (Nov 11, 2012)

therealtito said:


> When I try to access the menu


Please describe exactly what you are doing in order to access the TV menu?

If you are simply pressing a "menu" button on the remote then, as it's the wrong remote, it may not be sending the "menu" code.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I would have to agree with kefali, I would try the oem remote. You can get one brand new for $20 on ebay.


----------

